
PV Magazine: Solar Tsunami - toomuchtodo
https://pv-magazine-usa.com/2019/01/01/solar-tsunami/
======
toomuchtodo
> Developers have applied to build 139 GWac of large-scale solar projects in
> the territory of six grid operators – around five times what is currently
> online across the country – and that figure doesn’t even cover the entire
> United States. By any metric, we are looking at an unprecedented boom in
> solar development over the next five years.

Importantly, you'll notice that quite a few projects are located in MISO and
PJM grids, traditionally "dirty" grids based on existing generation.

Also:

> It is important to remember that these grids don’t cover the entire United
> States, and as such this 139 GWac does not include projects in the majority
> of the South, Mountain West, Pacific Northwest and Plains States. And we
> aren’t seeing these massive projects only in databases, either. As
> documented in pv magazine USA’s year-end coverage, we have found large solar
> projects either planned or under construction in 17 states that have not had
> substantial solar markets to date.

